# Decrease in red blood cells responsible for CFS?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I heard about this from the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org)<http://www.news8austin.com/content/headlines/?ArID=78838&SecID=2>http://www.news8austin.com/content/headlines/?ArID=78838&SecID=2


> quote:*Procrit for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome*7/26/2003 12:00 PMBy: Ivanhoe Broadcast NewsChronic fatigue syndrome is a debilitating disorder that is characterized by extreme exhaustion.Researchers say more than 1 million Americans have the disorder, but 85 percent to 90 percent of them are undiagnosed. The reason for so many undocumented cases is CFS is difficult to detect.Symptoms are often similar to those of other illnesses and include fatigue, muscle pain, insomnia, impaired memory, and overall weakness. Previous studies show the cause of CFS is unknown and no specific diagnostic tests have been available.Patients with CFS often cannot participate in the same activities they engaged in prior to having the disorder. Some can't even walk across a room because they are so tired. Bed rest does not seem to improve energy levels of patients with CFS, and physical and mental activity may worsen the condition.Another possible cause for so many unreported cases is many doctors misdiagnose CFS patients as having a psychological disorder. Barry Hurwitz, of the University of Miami's BehavioralMedicine Research Center, says patients often feel isolated."Individuals are often stigmatized and told their illness isn't real," Hurwitz said. "People with chronic fatigue syndrome face an incredible burden just getting doctors to take their symptoms seriously."Hurwitz and colleagues from the University of Miami believe they've found a physical cause for CFS. They say the condition is linked to a decrease in red blood cells."In chronic fatigue, about 60 to 70 percent of individuals we found have a deficit in red blood cell production, and it's not picked up by normal medical tests. It's not generally known in the medical community that there is this problem with red cell production," Hurwitz said.Red blood cells transport nutrients to cells, and an insufficient amount of them, can cause patients to feel fatigued.Researchers are now testing the drug Procrit on CFS participants who are between the ages of 18 and 55. Procrit is approved for treating cancer and kidney dialysis patients who are anemic. However, new research shows the drug also stimulates red blood cell volume in CFS patients by imitating the hormone erythropoietin that is normally released by the kidneys.Side effects of the drug include diarrhea, fever, and shortness of breath. Results of the ongoing study are not conclusive, but Hurwitz says Procrit is definitely helping some of the CFS participants."Some people have shown remarkable improvement and have gone back to work, and in others, it's been less effective," he said.Researchers say future studies are needed to confirm the effectiveness of the drug on CFS patients.For more information:Alex GonzalezUniversity of MiamiBehavioral Medicine Research Center1201 NW 16th StreetMiami, FL 33125(305) 575-7154


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

WOW!!! Thanks for posting this Susan. This has the potential to be very exciting. I have some questions, but you may not be able to answer them. Do you think this means only CFS/ME patients that are anemic would benefit from this treatment? I really hope they're able to continue the study, and figure out something definitive. This is exciting!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Sorry mrsmason, I haven't responded to your question. My answer is, I don't know! I'll try and find out more on that. I would LOVE to be part of this clinical trial - as long as I wouldn't be receiving the control of course!







It sounds like it would be helpful to those of us with NMH.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

This is an interesting medical theory and one I would like to hear more of *brain fog permitting*







I have always subscribed to the theory that in ME/CFS an unknown virus has made changes on a cellular level to our bodies which explains why we become so tired when our cells are not making effective use of the nutrients (oxygen and glucose) supplied to them...so it stand to reason that a depletion of red blood cells carrying oxygen and nutrients round our body would leave us all feeling well....exhausted.Susan - if you hear any more keep us posted


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

It really makes me mad that doctors continue to try to make patients with CFS believe that it's all in their heads.... really mad







!!!!!I like your theory, Clair....


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I found out the results of some of my newest lab work today, and thought it may be somewhat relevant to this topic. He ordered that my Ferritin/Serum Ferritin levels be checked. After much research, I discovered that this is a protein in our body that stores iron for future use. It turns out my Serum Ferritin is low, thus making my iron reserves low. So, I'm not anemic, but I have low iron reserves. It's in my blood but not stored in my body. Maybe that's part of the research with this Procrit Trial. Veddy interesting!


----------

